# P99 Porn



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

https://falloutfacts.com/fallout-frank-horrigan


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very nice. I was carrying my P99 today, in fact!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

SSGN_Doc said:


> https://falloutfacts.com/fallout-frank-horrigan


That's a great looking pistol. I must be strange, with my Austrian/German heritage, but I actually like the paddle style magazine release.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

berettatoter said:


> That's a great looking pistol. I must be strange, with my Austrian/German heritage, but I actually like the paddle style magazine release.


imthink if people are willing to give paddle releases an honest try for a couple hundred rounds or so, that a good number of people would appreciate them.

And. Just a little more porn.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I just got a Q4 SF.

The fit and finish of this pistol are superb. There's not a machine or tool mark on it inside or out. Much nicer than what I expected.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Walthers, that are actually built by Walther tend to be very high quality. And agree. The machining seems visually flawless On my P99. I have a Canik TP9V2 which is a knock-off of the Walther. While it has functioned flawlessly, it does not have the same level of attention to detail on the machining or finish.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> I just got a Q4 SF.
> 
> The fit and finish of this pistol are superb. There's not a machine or tool mark on it inside or out. Much nicer than what I expected.
> 
> ...


Very nice, 
you were overdue to pick up a new piece, lol.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> Very nice,
> you were overdue to pick up a new piece, lol.


Thank You.

Yeah I'd say about a month is long overdue for me. When I first heard about it I just hadda' have one.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SSGN_Doc said:


> Walthers, that are actually built by Walther tend to be very high quality. And agree. The machining seems visually flawless On my P99. I have a Canik TP9V2 which is a knock-off of the Walther. While it has functioned flawlessly, it does not have the same level of attention to detail on the machining or finish.


Yeah, I don't know what the deal was between Walther, S&W and Umarex? Who made what for who? I was gonna' get a Q5 SF then along came the Q4 SF. I prefer the smaller size of the Q4.
This is my fourth Walther. My first was a PPK/S American made. It's got about the worst double action trigger you could ever imagine. My next was the P22, which has a zinc slide. Then a CCP which had a voluntary recall.

I kinda' shied away from them until the the Q5 came along and now the Q4. Indeed they are made in Germany. The quality of these I would compare to my Wilson EDC X9 and yet they're half the price. The slide feels like it's on roller bearings and there's very little play. It's got an outstanding trigger pull. When I field stripped the pistol I was amazed at how well machined its internal parts are. Including the inside of both the frame and slide. Nothing rattles when you shake it. The controls are smooth as silk. When you pick one of these up it feels like you're holding a solid block of steel.

I'm just hoping that soon someone will make some real nice wood grips for it.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

The PPK is one of those guns I’m truly torn about. Well made. Classic. Design that influenced many other pistols that followed. But agree the trigger actually pretty much sucks in them. I’ve wanted to add one to the collection, but a Beretta, Sig Or even a Bersa has a better trigger in a .380.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SSGN_Doc said:


> https://falloutfacts.com/fallout-frank-horrigan


I am sorry guys, but I can not see anything attractive about that pistol. In fact it looks like it was designed by two committees that would not cooperate.
My G19, which is ugly in a utilitarian way looks really handsome in comparison. 
There is enough print on the frame and slide (I count six on the right side) for a cake recipe. There are serrations and convolutions everywhere. 
Looks like Buck Rogers built it.
I am sure that it is a good shooter and a quality pistol, but it is not a porn star!

GW


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SSGN_Doc said:


> The PPK is one of those guns I'm truly torn about. Well made. Classic. Design that influenced many other pistols that followed. But agree the trigger actually pretty much sucks in them. I've wanted to add one to the collection, but a Beretta, Sig Or even a Bersa has a better trigger in a .380.


I bought mine in the early 80's. If I remember correctly it was made by Interarms under license from Walther? Something to that affect.

I'm still drooling over the Q4. I'm just disappointed that there aren't a lot of aftermarket parts available for it, at least as of yet. Although I did order an Overwatch Precision all aluminum trigger for it. The gun came with a polymer trigger. I just don't care for polymer triggers especially on an all steel gun. If available I always change them. Those plastic Glock triggers are the worst. They just feel cheap, like they're about to break.

The Q4's polymer trigger feels pretty good though. When I first bought the gun I thought it was steel? It has a nice solid feel to it. Regardless I'm changing it anyway.

I'm a big fan of HK's VP series of pistols. The Q4 is for all intents and purposes an all steel version of it. I'd love to see them make one of these in all stainless steel with black controls and a nice set of wood grips. But as it stands now this one's gotta' be the nicest all steel pistol that I own with regards to fit, finish and overall quality of workmanship. It is indeed one beautiful piece of machinery. For me there may be a Q5 SF in the not too distant future.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Goldwing said:


> I am sorry guys, but I can not see anything attractive about that pistol. In fact it looks like it was designed by two committees that would not cooperate.
> My G19, which is ugly in a utilitarian way looks really handsome in comparison.
> There is enough print on the frame and slide (I count six on the right side) for a cake recipe. There are serrations and convolutions everywhere.
> Looks like Buck Rogers built it.
> ...


it's all good. The Germans do like their proof marks and date codes.

One of Glocks designers, designed the P99. I like my Glocks as well however there are some things a P99AS can do that a Glock can't. So, sometimes what the pornstar can do trumps what they look like. ;-)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Awesome Q4!!!!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Awesome Q4!!!!


Thank You!

I am so impressed with this pistol. It's now my favorite all steel semi auto pistol. I can't believe it's a production line gun?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

desertman said:


> Thank You!
> 
> I am so impressed with this pistol. It's now my favorite all steel semi auto pistol. I can't believe it's a production line gun?


I looked at the Q5 about 6-8 weeks ago, and almost got it. I wish they'd make a steel framed P99. But, that will never happen


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> I looked at the Q5 about 6-8 weeks ago, and almost got it. I wish they'd make a steel framed P99. *But, that will never happen*


You never know. As far as I know the PPQ polymer framed pistol came first? The Q4 is basically a steel framed version of it. I believe that the P99 has an entirely different trigger system than the PPQ?

I never really looked into any of their other products except for the one's I already own. That is until the Q5 SF came along. I was tempted to buy one but felt it was more for competition and too big and bulky for every day carry. Once they came out with the Q4 SF I became interested in them again and hadda' have one. The grip lengths are the same but the frame and slide is about an inch shorter and they also shortened the beavertail. But now that I have this one I can see myself getting a Q5 SF in the not too distant future.

I wish they would've ported the slide on the Q4 SF as well. Now that would be really cool and make an already great gun even better. With my luck I'll buy the Q5 SF and then they'll come out with a ported slide version of the Q4 SF? If that happens then hopefully they'll sell the slide assembly. I gotta' have a wish list too.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

The P99 came out in a few forms. P99AS (Anti stress (DA/SA)), P99DAO (Double action only), P99QA (Quick Action (partially staged striker like a Glock)), then the P99Q (Police Action, (single action only/fully staged striker, evolved to become the PPQ).


----------

